# Are there any good trainers in Oklahoma??



## cjla (Aug 23, 2013)

Like my topic says are there any good trainers in Oklahoma that are pretty cheap?? I don't have a lot of money to spend but I think I need some assistance with training my boy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsFergione (Jul 7, 2013)

I don't know about cheap, most trainers tend to charge what they are worth. But Sam at Red Rock K9 is awesome. What part of Oklahoma are you in?


----------



## cjla (Aug 23, 2013)

Red rock?? By Hinton?? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsFergione (Jul 7, 2013)

He is in Edmond

rrk9.com
https://www.facebook.com/RedRockK9


----------



## cjla (Aug 23, 2013)

Oh wow!! Do you know of any that are closer to the Clinton, Weatherford area??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsFergione (Jul 7, 2013)

The only others I know are in Cache or Tulsa


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Full Circle Obedience on the north side of Oklahoma City, and The Doggie Spot in Shawnee. Full Circle is kind of pricey, Doggie Spot is not. Both are very good schools. Maybe call them and see if they can recommend someone close to you. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## cjla (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

